# لماذا تغرد الطيور عند الفجر؟!



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*

طالما اعتقد الناس أن تغريد الطيور عند الفجر هو لإسعاد البشر . لكن العلم قضى على هذه الخرافة . حيث أصبحنا نعرف أن تغريد الصباح هو السيطرة على المكان ورمز الجنس أيضا . إن مزيج الأصوات الجميلة التي تصدر عند الفجر في مواسم التزاوج هو نتيجة مناجاة ذكور الطيور للإناث . وتندرج النغمات بين صوت من مقطع واحد وصوت معقد من طبقات ونغمات متعددة ، وتتناغم الأصوات بقوة وجمال لدرجة أنها تكون محببة للأذن البشرية.

ويمتاز تغريد الطيور في فجر أيام الربيع بأنه دليل على قيام الذكور بإنشاء مناطق الأعشاش ، حيث تتصرف بطريقة رائعة وقوية لتعلن وجودها في منطقة معينة . وتصدح أصواتها في السماء قبل فصل التزاوج وخلاله ، ثم تخف تدريجيا عندما تفقس الصغار وتهدأ تدريجيا عندما تكبر الصغار وتهجر المنطقة . 

ويتمكن ذكر الطير، في فصل التزاوج من بذل جهد هائل خلال تغريده وقد أشار أحد علماء الطيور خلال بحثه في عادات طير "الصغنج" وهو طير مغرد ، أن الطير الواحد من هذا النوع يغرد أكثر من 2300 أغنية في اليوم الواحد ، وما أن يتم تأسيس منطقة الأعشاش ، حتى تبدأ الإناث المهتمة بالتزاوج بالوصول ، عندها يبدأ الذكر باستعراضه الصوتي والجسدي لإقناع الأنثى التي أعجبته.

وقد تدوم هذه المرحلة أيام عدة قبل أن تقبل الأنثى ويبدأ التزاوج فعليا وقد يعمد الذكر الى العنف أحيانا لإبعاد خصومه عن منطقته . لكن لحسن الحظ ، وعلى الرغم من كل الظروف يتم التزاوج ، ويدوم هذا الرباط مدة فصل واحد عند بعض الطيور ، لكن بعض الطيور الكبيرة ، كالبجع مثلا ، تستمر مع الشريك نفسه طوال الحياة.

ويشير العلماء الى أن %90 من الطيور المغردة أحادية الزواج، أي أنها تبقى مع شريك واحد ، لكن بعض الأنواع الأخرى متعددة الزواج ، حيث يتزاوج الذكر مع اكثر من أنثى (2 أو اكثر)، أو تقوم الأنثى بالتزاوج من ذكرين أو اكثر . وتشير الأبحاث الى أن أجمل تغار يد الفجر هي الصادرة عن ذكور الطيور التي تمارس هذا النوع من الخداع . فتغريد طير الشادي "الهازج" مثلا – وهو نوع مهاجر ، فصل التزاوج عنده قصير – غير عادي ومتنوع تبعا لما يقوم به من نشاط . فحين يكون الطير وحيدا ، يبحث عن أنثى ، يغرد بشكل أغاني طويلة هادئة ليجذبها ، وما أن يؤمن قبول الأنثى بالتزاوج ، حتى يبدأ يغرد أغاني الحب والدفاع عن العش ، القصيرة المختصرة . إلا أن ، الأنواع المتعددة الازاوج منه ، وحين يرغب الذكر بجذب أنثى أخرى ، يبدأ بالتحرك الى أقصى حدود منطقته ، بحيث يبتعد قدر الإمكان عن عش أنثاه الأولى . ويبدأ مرة ثانية بالتغريد المعقد الطويل . حتى تظن أي أنثى مارة بالصدفة انه مازال وحيدا وانه يملك موقعا جيدا لبناء العش . 

لكن عادة ما يكون الخداع مزدوجا من الطرفين ، فحين يعود الذكر الى أنثاه الأولى ، قد يجد ذكرا آخر قد حل مكانه . وتقوم الطيور صائدة الذباب وعصافير الدوري بحركات الخداع نفسها التي ذكرناها سابقا . والعصافير الثانية ليست معروفة بتغريدها المفرح ، بل تشتهر بصوتها الرتيب الذي يشارك كورس الفجر بتأثير مميز .

قامت مجموعة من العلماء بدراسة طويلة حول مستعمرة لطيور الدوري لصالح المعهد الأميركي للمعلومات العلمية في فيلاديلفيا . وقد اكتملت الدراسات في العام 1993 ، حيث وجدوا أن هذا النوع لا يتميز بالإخلاص ، إذ لاحظوا أن الوالدين في أحد الأعشاش هما الام والابن ، وفي أحد الأعشاش الأخرى ، وجدوا أن اثنين فقط من ثلاثة صغار يشبهان والدهما من ناحية تطابق بصمات الأصابع ، على الرغم من انهم جميعا يتشاركون في الام نفسها . وقد اخذ العلماء عينة من دم عدد من ذكور الدوري الموجودة بالجوار فكشفت أن والد الصغير الثالث ، هو طير يسكن عشا قريبا . 
​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تغرد الطيور عند الفجر؟!*



> لكن عادة ما يكون الخداع مزدوجا من الطرفين ، فحين يعود الذكر الى أنثاه الأولى ، قد يجد ذكرا آخر قد حل مكانه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تمام كدة
ميرسى يادونا على الموضوع المغرد دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تغرد الطيور عند الفجر؟!*



> ويشير العلماء الى أن %90 من الطيور المغردة أحادية الزواج، أي أنها تبقى مع شريك واحد


يا سلام على الاخلاص
عقبلنا احنا البشر اما اما نعرف معنى الاخلاص


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تغرد الطيور عند الفجر؟!*

*موضوع حلو قوي يا دونا *

*ومش عارفة لية عجبني الجزء دا قوي *



> * أن الطير الواحد من هذا النوع يغرد أكثر من 2300 أغنية في اليوم الواحد ، وما أن يتم تأسيس منطقة الأعشاش ، حتى تبدأ الإناث المهتمة بالتزاوج بالوصول ، عندها يبدأ الذكر باستعراضه الصوتي والجسدي لإقناع الأنثى التي أعجبته.
> *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تغرد الطيور عند الفجر؟!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> > هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> > تمام كدة
> > ميرسى يادونا على الموضوع المغرد دة
> > ربنا يباركك
> ...


*وانتى كمان نو رتى المووووضوع ههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا سكره على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## sara A (27 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل قوى ميرسى يا دونا
وانا  بحب زقزقة العصافير جدا واصوات كتير من الطيور ومن هواة تربيه الطيور وعندى بغبغاء صوته حلو قوى بس مش بيغنى 2300 أغنيه فى اليوم الواحد شكله هيضرب هههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (28 يوليو 2008)

تصحيح لمعلوماتكم الطيور عندما تغرد تكون تسبح ربها


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا تغرد الطيور عند الفجر؟!*



> extreemfxtrader قال:
> 
> 
> > يا سلام على الاخلاص
> > عقبلنا احنا البشر اما اما نعرف معنى الاخلاص


*فعلاً عندك حق يا اكستريم .. ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا  يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا تغرد الطيور عند الفجر؟!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *موضوع حلو قوي يا دونا *
> 
> *ومش عارفة لية عجبني الجزء دا قوي *



*ميرررسى يا فراشه  على مرورك الجميل وبجد وحشتينى ربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

> sara a قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل قوى ميرسى يا دونا
> ...


 * لا بالراحه عليه بس شربيه يانسوون كتييييير يمكن عنده احتقان فى زوره ولا حاجه هههههههههههه **ميرررسى يا ساره على مرورك الجميل يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> تصحيح لمعلوماتكم الطيور عندما تغرد تكون تسبح ربها



*ميرررسى على مرورك وردك فى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## radwa (9 أغسطس 2008)

يقال ذكور العصافير تتبادل السباب

موضوع حميل و خفيف
شكرا ليكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2008)

> radwa قال:
> 
> 
> > يقال ذكور العصافير تتبادل السباب
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك وردك فى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

محنة كمان  لما اندور  على بنت للكواز

نعمل زي الطيور

هههههههههههههه

بنغرد  و بنقول  بابا فين بابا هينا هينا هو  الو مين الو  خطابة

ههههههههه

شكرا  على الموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > محنة كمان  لما اندور  على بنت للكواز
> ...


*هههههههههههه
ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل يا امجد وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى يا دونا على المعلومة *
*ربنا يبارك يحاتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> طالما اعتقد الناس أن تغريد الطيور عند الفجر هو لإسعاد البشر . لكن العلم قضى على هذه الخرافة . حيث أصبحنا نعرف أن تغريد الصباح هو السيطرة على المكان ورمز الجنس أيضا . إن مزيج الأصوات الجميلة التي تصدر عند الفجر في مواسم التزاوج هو نتيجة مناجاة ذكور الطيور للإناث . وتندرج النغمات بين صوت من مقطع واحد وصوت معقد من طبقات ونغمات متعددة ، وتتناغم الأصوات بقوة وجمال لدرجة أنها تكون محببة للأذن البشرية.
> 
> ...




جميل الاخلاص
عقبال البشر
شكرا"Dona Nabil

على الموضوع
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			أن الطير الواحد من هذا النوع يغرد أكثر من 2300 أغنية في اليوم الواحد ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى
ناس فاضية ياختى هههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرة على المعلومة الجديدة:t4:*


----------



## dodi lover (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل أوووى يا دونا ربنا ييارك في قلمك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسى يا دونا على المعلومة *
> > *ربنا يبارك يحاتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


*ميرررسى يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > جميل الاخلاص
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*هههههههههه نورتى الموضوع يا جيجى وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> dodi lover قال:
> 
> 
> > جميل أوووى يا دونا ربنا ييارك في قلمك


*ميرررسى يا خالد على مرورك وردك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> أن تغريد الصباح هو السيطرة على المكان


ياسلام خليهم يجوة عندي ويسيطروا على كل بيتي ...فقط لكي اسمع تغريدهم واشوف جمالهم...انا بموت بالطيور وبحبها اوي اوي..
*:36_33_7:شكرا Dona Nabil على المعلومة دي:16_4_16::36_1_66:*​


----------



## sandy86 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا الك  على المعلومات  والتقرير المميز​​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا  ميرسى يادونا
الرب يباركك

مرثا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> Mor Antonios قال:
> 
> 
> > ياسلام خليهم يجوة عندي ويسيطروا على كل بيتي ...فقط لكي اسمع تغريدهم واشوف جمالهم...انا بموت بالطيور وبحبها اوي اوي..
> > *:36_33_7:شكرا Dona Nabil على المعلومة دي:16_4_16::36_1_66:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> sandy86 قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا الك  على المعلومات  والتقرير المميز​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> Marth قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل جدا  ميرسى يادونا
> ...


----------

